# Befrienders



## Halo (Jun 22, 2007)

Just a resource that I thought would be good to post for people in need.

Befrienders - We work worldwide to provide emotional support, and reduce suicide. We listen to people who are in distress. We don't judge them or tell them what to do - we listen.


----------



## Christina (Jun 22, 2007)

I love it halo! good job in finding that!


----------



## Halo (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks


----------

